# sito su mediazione familiare



## Non registrato (29 Agosto 2006)

E' nato  il sito http://www.mediazioneonline.net  Esso si propone come un mezzo divulgativo sulle tematiche della Mediazione Familiare e di incontro fra utenti e professionisti, grazie anche alla predisposizione di un?area forum accessibile a tutti. 
E? presente inoltre uno spazio dedicato alla diffusione di informazioni riguardanti pubblicazioni, convegni, seminari ed eventi sulla Mediazione Familiare. Vi invito a visitare il sito, nonché a comunicarci notizie e suggerimenti inerenti, anche per mezzo del forum.
Cecilia


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Agosto 2006)

Proprio quello che mancava, ? un altro sito di mediazione famigliare ? come se non ne fosse già pieno internet.

Comunque mi sconvolge molto il fatto dei Corsi in queste materie, ? sovvenzionati dallo Stato sicuramente, ? ma come sempre sono avari di un listino prezzi, visto che sicuramente non sono gratis. 

Ad ogni modo, per me, non è una cosa possibile insegnare a tavolino problematiche di questo tipo.

PS: Comunque auguri.


----------



## Non registrato (30 Agosto 2006)

"Comunque mi sconvolge molto il fatto dei Corsi in queste materie, ? sovvenzionati dallo Stato sicuramente, ? ma come sempre sono avari di un listino prezzi, visto che sicuramente non sono gratis. "

No, mica sono tutti a pagamento. Se vai nelle pagine del sito c'è la sezione Centri di mediazione in Abruzzo e la sezione Link in cui ci sono degli indirizzi di posti in cui si effettua la mediazione familiare: ebbene, nei consultori familiari può essere svolta gratuitamente.
Che ce ne siano tanti altri, di siti sulla mediazione, non lo metto in dubbio, però ce n'è ancora bisogno, basta andare a leggere i messaggi lasciati nel forum, specialmente quelli degli utenti del sito www.papaseparati.it , per rendersene conto.
Ciao
Cecilia


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Agosto 2006)

Ciao Cecilia, ... io parlavo solo dei Corsi, .... invece nei consultori so che è possibile ottenere questo servizio gratuito o parzialmente gratuito. Una trafila di carte bollate anche lì.

Su papaseparati.it avevo anche partecipato un pochetto qualche anno fa, ... ma tutti questi siti e questa gente in movimento non incidono minimamente con un qualche sviluppo. Al contrario, ... lo danneggia.

Il problema in fondo è semplice da risolvere: Complicare i Matrimoni come lo sono i Divorzi oggi, ... e viceversa, rendere facili le separazioni. Con le nuove modifiche dell'articolo 151 del codice civile non hanno cambiato niente, anzi, hanno incasinato ancora la cosa aggiungendo come diritti anche quelli dei suoceri o parenti: come se non si litigasse abbastanza in due  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un vero disastro, e diceva bene Andreotti: "cambiamo tutto per non cambiare niente". In quest'occasione invece, era saggio non cambiare niente.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Agosto 2006)

*ehmmm...*

Non so se lo diceva "anche" Andreotti, ma prima di lui, sicuramente, Tommasi di Lampedusa nel "Il Gattopardo".


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Agosto 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Non so se lo diceva "anche" Andreotti, ma prima di lui, sicuramente, Tommasi di Lampedusa nel "Il Gattopardo".


Beh, ... per esempio Andreotti in mezzo secondo si sa chi è, ... gli altri ci metti un po' di più.

Tra 10 anni, se sono ancora in vita vedrò di prendere Berlusconi come nuova referenza, ... anche se ancora oggi non è che abbia rilasciato nessuna massima da "riciclo" ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2006)

scusate la superficialita' la l'unica meditazione a rispetto della famiglia che mi viene in mente e' perche' cavolo ho deciso di farmene una!!!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (31 Agosto 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> scusate la superficialita' la l'unica meditazione a rispetto della famiglia che mi viene in mente e' perche' cavolo ho deciso di farmene una!!!!!!


Non credo sia possibile definirla "mediazione", ... credo si possa chiamarla apertamente: buonsenso.

Per averlo bisogna avere almeno 80 anni, ... è troppo presto per noi arrivare a questo, ... credo.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> scusate la superficialita' la l'unica meditazione a rispetto della famiglia che mi viene in mente e' perche' cavolo ho deciso di farmene una!!!!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Rido di me stessa perche' ho letto meditazione familiare....io penso che se espenessi il mio caso la USL mi farebbe una lobotomia gratuita!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Settembre 2006)

*Mah*

Tutti i siti hanno diritto di esistere e di divulgare quello che ritengono valido.
La mediazione familiare è cosa molto seria, io accetterei consigli, suggerimenti ed altre opinioni sui generis, ma se sono alla mediazione familiare seria, esistono centri specifici e con professionisti e terapeuti collaudati.
In rete credo che più che pareri, opinioni e consigli, sia difficile dare e, soprattutto, per fare una vera e seria mediazione si devono interrogare entrambi i coniugi, e spesso non solo .............. diversamente quello che si può fare a spanne, dietro racconti che spesso sono ovviamente, anche se innocentemente, di parte, non sia risolvente e non porti ad una visuale approfondita dei reali disagi intercorrenti nella famiglia o nella coppia. Solo con una conoscenza viva si capiscono le mancanze di comunicazione e gli eventuali malintesi che non possono essere visti se non da chi è esterno alla situazione.
Per farla breve, una mediazione è tale solo se ci sono le testimonianze e la partecipazione delle due parti, è l'unico modo per capire chi fraintenda, prevarichi, subisca o quant'altro, e se è difficile in una struttura adeguata, figuriamoci in un forum.......... a questo punto anche qui si fa una superficiale ed iniziale mediazione, ma fra chi tradisce e più spesso chi è tradito, ed in questo caso si cerca di sollevare, consolare, confortare magari redarguire, ma la sola mediazione che si fa è quella suggerita a loro stessi per non soffrire troppo o per vedere la realtà dei fatti.
Intervenire bilateralmente a scopo di mediazione è molto più complesso perchè bisogna presumere di eliminare dalle ragioni e dalle motivazioni di entrambi la parte che è creata ad arte e che non sempre risponde al vero a causa della tendenza di ognuno a pensare di avere più ragioni dell'altro.
Ci sarebbe ancora molto da dire, ma credo che il mio pensiero sia sufficientemente esposto, ed in caso, più che un'opinione su chi vorrebbe fare mediazione, esprimerei un giudizio sulla mia sicuramente, e forse nostra, incapacità di dare pareri se non ci sono dei presupposti chiari e delle informazioni in cui la reciprocità sia assolutamente paritaria. 
Temo che una mediazioni virtuale in cui la coppia sia d'accordo e interagisca sia possibile ma praticamente improbabile. 
Bruja


----------



## cecilia1968 (7 Settembre 2006)

"Temo che una mediazioni virtuale in cui la coppia sia d'accordo e interagisca sia possibile ma praticamente improbabile. 
Bruja"
E' vero, infatti attraverso il sito non facciamo mediazione, ma solo consulenza (qualche richiesta ci è giunta via e-mail); come dici giustamente tu, per fare mediazione occorrono tutti e due i partner e in effetti è impensabile che due partner in conflitto si mettano davanti al pc per tentare una mediazione...! Però per mezzo della consulenza possiamo dare un sostegno morale a persone in difficoltà e suggerire o rinforzare la scelta di fare mediazione familiare o psicoterapia familiare quando se ne ravveda la necessità. In ogni caso il sito è un punto d'incontro per parlare di mediazione, della attuale legislazione, ecc. e per incontrarsi tra utenti e professionisti, che non è poco, dal momento che l'istituto della mediazione familiare è ancora poco conosciuto.
Ciao e grazie per il tuo interessamento.
Cecilia


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Settembre 2006)

Sì infatti Cecilia, ... come  idea credo nella mia modesta posizione che sia buonissima come cosa il forum; Tanto per capire cosa sia la Mediazione Famigliare e come si procede.

Avevo letto molto i corsi e roba simile, ... pensavo fosse più speculativa la cosa. Mi piace sempre un forum informativo che non cerchi di girare la torta e poi "inseguirti con il lazzo". Beh ... nel Tradimento quello che ti rimane è una paranoia molto sviluppata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok ... un bacione ed auguri.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: mentalmente ho un freno a mano quando leggo "Corsi" e "Formazione". Non so se sia o posso permettermi un suggerimento (ho idea che sia solo personale questa cosa, ne sono convinto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ), ... però con una riga in più non credo succeda niente in questo PS infinito. La parte dei corsi non è meglio inserirla negli "Eventi" ... tanto per non distrarre chi ci capita e non lo confonda per sito "accalappia". Ora l'ho detta ora dimenticala.


----------



## cecilia1968 (11 Settembre 2006)

Ciao, Fa. sei molto simpatico! Grazie per aver visitato il sito e per aver fornito i suggerimenti riguardo alla voce "corsi". Purtroppo però non posso cambiarlo perchè le decisioni le prendiamo nel direttivo del Comitato per i diritti della Famiglia... Spero che tornerai a visitarci: stiamo cambiando la grafica del sito e entro un paio di giorni le prime modifiche dovrebbero essere on-line. E sei sempre il benvenuto se vorrai partecipare anche al nostro forum!


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Settembre 2006)

Scusami eh ? ma cosa è questo FASTTRACK.exe che mi si è istallato sul PC ? Modificandomi pure la Pagina Predefinita di Internet Explorer senza nessuna mia autorizzazione ????  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ho dovuto utilizzare Spybot e Jv16 Power Tools per levarmelo di dosso, ? mica è poco ?  era ovunque anche come servizio nel msconfig ? avvio.

Non credo sia uno spyware, però dei sistemi di questo tipo mi fanno girare molto.


----------



## Non registrato (12 Settembre 2006)

Ciao Fa. Sono mortificata, a malapena ha capito cosa mi hai scritto... Comunque abbiamo fatto la pulizia con SpySubtract anche nel mio computer. Io non so se il nostro programmatore abbia inserito file strani, perchè -ti dico la verità - a malapena ha saputo costruire il sito, tant'è vero che lo stiamo rifacendo nuovo e tra un paio di giorni sarà online la nuova versione. Però a fine luglio abbiamo avuto il sito violato da un hacker e se c'è qualcosa di strano dipende sicuramente da questo. Adesso mando una e-mail con il tuo messaggio al programmatore che si sta occupando del nuovo sito, che potrà vedere se quel file .exe si prende dal nostro sito e eventualmente prevenire il problema nella nuova versione.


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Settembre 2006)

Sei tenerissima, ... ma perchè mi dai tutte queste spiegazioni ? 

E' solo che un pochino mi sono infuriato, accidenti perchè fare questi giochetti con gli adulti. Sono certo che non è un spyware ho saputo che è un sistema di Java, un po' commerciale e prepotente però vabbè che sono paranoico ... però non aiutereste molta gente infilando robaccia simile nel PC. Fatelo vendere a loro, tanto non rende niente e non pagheranno mai le spese.

Ma dimmi: per quale ragione non è possibile leggere il vostro forum senza registrarsi ? Insomma, sarebbe carino leggere qualcosa e poi magari uno fa una domanda.


----------



## Cecilia1968 (13 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Sei tenerissima, ... ma perchè mi dai tutte queste spiegazioni ?
> 
> E' solo che un pochino mi sono infuriato, accidenti perchè fare questi giochetti con gli adulti. Sono certo che non è un spyware ho saputo che è un sistema di Java, un po' commerciale e prepotente però vabbè che sono paranoico ... però non aiutereste molta gente infilando robaccia simile nel PC. Fatelo vendere a loro, tanto non rende niente e non pagheranno mai le spese.
> 
> Ma dimmi: per quale ragione non è possibile leggere il vostro forum senza registrarsi ? Insomma, sarebbe carino leggere qualcosa e poi magari uno fa una domanda.


Ciao... Io do sempre tutte le spiegazioni! E non pensare che sia un pregio, perché troppa sincerità ti si ritorce contro... Pure io sono paranoica, sto sempre a pensare a chissà cosa possono credere o capire gli altri se non gli spiego tutto... Comunque in questo caso penso che ci servissero proprio, le spiegazioni. 
Non capisco la frase sul forum: in realtà è possibile anche lasciare i messaggi senza registrarsi, come in questo forum. Prova ancora, magari si tratta solo di qualche impostazione sul tuo computer.
Ciao!


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Settembre 2006)

Cecilia1968 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao... Io do sempre tutte le spiegazioni! E non pensare che sia un pregio, perché troppa sincerità ti si ritorce contro... Pure io sono paranoica, sto sempre a pensare a chissà cosa possono credere o capire gli altri se non gli spiego tutto... Comunque in questo caso penso che ci servissero proprio, le spiegazioni.
> Non capisco la frase sul forum: in realtà è possibile anche lasciare i messaggi senza registrarsi, come in questo forum. Prova ancora, magari si tratta solo di qualche impostazione sul tuo computer.
> Ciao!


Carissima Cecilia1968, ..... Fa talmente pietà quello che ti devo dire adesso che credo che la frase "faccio vergogna" non chiarisce bene la mia coglionaggine  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ho sbagliato sito, ... non era il tuo che aveva quelle restrizioni e quella ienata di programma che s'installa in automatico, ... era un'altro sito postato nella sezione amore e sesso.

In sostanza il tuo sito è perfetto così ed il Forum infatti è libero come dicevi.

Accidenti ... ora come faccio a riparare questo macroscopico errore


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2006)

*Fa*

Non fare nulla, conoscendoti potresti fare danni peggiori  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tanto Cecilia è perfettamente in grado di capire che sei un pasticcione in buonafede  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Settembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Non fare nulla, conoscendoti potresti fare danni peggiori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco, ... pasticcione è il termine preciso


----------



## cecilia1968 (14 Settembre 2006)

Ah meno male, sono sollevata che non sia un problema del sito di mediazione familiare! Non ti preoccupare per il pasticcio, sono cose che capitano. 
Ciao
Ps: siete simpatici, ho letto un po' dei post che avete lasciato... Bruja poi è una filosofa....!


----------



## Old Fa. (15 Settembre 2006)

cecilia1968 ha detto:
			
		

> Ah meno male, sono sollevata che non sia un problema del sito di mediazione familiare! Non ti preoccupare per il pasticcio, sono cose che capitano.
> Ciao
> Ps: siete simpatici, ho letto un po' dei post che avete lasciato... Bruja poi è una filosofa....!


Che danno ... giuro, mi dispiace tantissimo averti fatto preoccupare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei gentile, comunque capita a pochi di andare a vedere un sito e dopo qualche giorno confonderlo con un altro.

Comunque qualcosa di buono c'è, ... abbiamo mantenuto attivo ed aggiornato il tuo post durante questa situazione ... cosa dici, ... la si può vedere così ? Daiii dimmi di sì....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei molto simpatica e sei stata anche paziente con me


----------



## cecilia1968 (15 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque qualcosa di buono c'è, ... abbiamo mantenuto attivo ed aggiornato il tuo post durante questa situazione ... cosa dici, ... la si può vedere così ? Daiii dimmi di sì....


Giustissimo, non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere!
Baci
Cecilia


----------

